# Expat leaving UAE



## Colleenk (Oct 4, 2009)

We will be leaving the UAE the middle or end of October, and have all new kitchen appliances that we cannot take with us. All of these things are in perfect working order. We would however like to keep them until we are just about to move. If anyone is interested in purchasing the whole lot, (fridge, stove, dishwasher, washer/dryer, watercooler, microwave, plus all other plug ins) please get in touch with us.


----------

